# UV tubes for sale around Southampton?



## foxfish (19 Apr 2018)

Guys, I am in Southampton for a few days (visiting a friend in hospital) is there anywhere I can buy replacement UV tubes within  reasonable driving distance.
I live in Guernsey  and nobody will post tubes to me, so I would like to buy a few while I am in England, if I can....


----------



## ian_m (19 Apr 2018)

Try Aquajardin.
http://www.aquajardin.co.uk/southampton/index.php

or Maidenhead Aquatics.
https://www.fishkeeper.co.uk/store/southampton

Both are within 5 minute drive of each other.


----------



## Edvet (19 Apr 2018)

Or stop living in Guernsey

nah kidding, must be beautiful there


----------



## zozo (19 Apr 2018)

Rather say stop searching and buying them if not for above the dancefloor..


----------



## foxfish (19 Apr 2018)

Thanks lan, we went to Maidenhead and I bought them out of stock!



Edvet said:


> Or stop living in Guernsey
> 
> nah kidding, must be beautiful there


No chance of that, I love my home with a passion, it is nice to give the car a run though as guernsey only has a few roads that allow you to travel at 35mph - most roads are 25mph max.


----------

